# Survivor 12/17/09



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I think that was the right move. Gotta keep Mick around to help try and beat Brett.

I thought that was kinda cocky for Russell to keep the necklace the way he did.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Al I can say is...YIPPEEEEEE!!!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

so, brett goes next week if he doesn't win immunity. so, who goes the following week? gotta believe that natalie and russell stick together, so it could be as simply as whomever they choose between jaison and mick ... pulling the other one in for the 3rd vote.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

'86 Mullet > Prayer Warriors 

I don't see the upside for Russell on ditching Shambo. Shambo and Nat with him no matter what. Now he has to hope Jaison doesn't get any ideas to ally with Mick. He should have just forced the Mick vote and played the idol.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Shambo was never part of Russel's final 3. But if Brett keeps winning, he'll get a million dollars.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> I thought that was kinda cocky for Russell to keep the necklace the way he did.


not at all...it was the last tribal where he can use it...everyone can safely assume that he would and therefore would not vote for him...so he was in zero danger...

Russell is one smart cookie...


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> I thought that was kinda cocky for Russell to keep the necklace the way he did.


I didn't think so at all, and I rolled my eyes at the jury rolling their eyes. He knew he wouldn't be voted out, the rest of the tribe knew they didn't vote him out, and the jury knew he wouldn't be voted out. Why should he pitch the necklace?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Jeeters said:


> I didn't think so at all, and I rolled my eyes at the jury rolling their eyes. He knew he wouldn't be voted out, the rest of the tribe knew they didn't vote him out, and the jury knew he wouldn't be voted out. Why should he pitch the necklace?


0% chance of being safe vs. some unknown chance that you could be voted out. Even at a small chance of .0001% it would be smart to play the necklace. Yes it was a cocky move to keep it as a "souvenir" but also at the same time it is Russell. I think he may be the best player of the game, even over other greats such as Hatch.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

bryhamm said:


> so, brett goes next week if he doesn't win immunity. so, who goes the following week? gotta believe that natalie and russell stick together, so it could be as simply as whomever they choose between jaison and mick ... pulling the other one in for the 3rd vote.


I don't see why Nat should stick with Russell. Sure it is nice to stay true, but you gotta play to win and sitting next to Rusell you will not win. What needs to happen is Mick, Jaison and Nat need to form their 3 alliance and if Brett does win immunity again vote Russell otherwise vote Brett then hope to get rid of Russell. Russell just needs to hope 1 of his 4 will win immunity next round and then he needs to win the [assumed] final immunity to get into the final 3 and win the million.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm convinced that if Russell doesn't win immunity from here on out, he's out. No question. If the other players don't take advantage of that they're just plain DUMB.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Peter000 said:


> I'm convinced that if Russell doesn't win immunity from here on out, he's out. No question. If the other players don't take advantage of that they're just plain DUMB.


I would say get Brett out first over Russell. I think either of those can beat the remaining players in the finals but the remaining players have better chance to win immunity over Russell vs. Brett.


----------



## tetspa (Mar 17, 2005)

It's all jury strategy now. If Brett makes it to (what I believe will be) the final 3, he is looking at a jury of 6 galu + 2 foa foa + shambo. The 6 galu will block vote and he wins. The remaining 4 foa foa all know this, so Brett will either "Immunity" himself to 1 mil or he is out at the first time he doesn't. It doesn't matter who is with him in the final 3, unless anybody cares who wins 2'nd place money.

So, let's assume (just so the discussion can be a bit interesting) that Brett is gone next show, leaving a jury of 7 galu + shambo vs. the 4 foa foa. At that point, if Russell is in the final 3 he wins...I can't see the galu people voting for a "shirt tail hanger-on" (which is what the other 3 are, Jaison's remarks not withstanding). So, the big question is will the other 3 foa foa realize this and vote Russell off at # 4 or "play with their heart" and keep him on. 

I have said from early on that Russell will make the final 4, then get voted out, unless he wins Immunity.

THEREFORE, If Brett wins Immunity next week, Russell is voted out. If Brett doesn't win Immunity, he is gone. At that point, if Russell wins immunity he makes it to the final 3 and wins 1 million. If he doesn't, he goes home in 4'th place.

On a side note, it was interesting that Russell said that Shamo "will never write my name down, will never win any challange, and no jury member will vote for her". (Pretty much what I have been saying all along, making her the PERFECT person to be in the final round with). However, he still votes her off???


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I really liked Shambo's goodbye message. She was very level-headed and glad to make it as far as she did. She didn't seem pissed off or anything and felt like she understood why those 4 would stick together. :up:


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

tetspa said:


> On a side note, it was interesting that Russell said that Shamo "will never write my name down, will never win any challange, and no jury member will vote for her". (Pretty much what I have been saying all along, making her the PERFECT person to be in the final round with). However, he still votes her off???


He's worried that Brett will win immunity, so he is gambling that Mick has a better chance of winning immunity than Shambo so Mick can help take out Brett.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I think Russell now realizes that it's going to be a final 3, not final 2...in that case, Shambo is of no use...

Shambo is perfect if it's final 2...

And I disagree that Russell will be voted out next...at this point, everyone will want him next to them since he would be hated by the jury for getting them out (he will play the "I played a great game" card...the others will play "I'm a nice person and Russell is evil" card)...any Foa Foa voted out at this point will hate Russell for it...

and don't forget the "Russell is rich" card...


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Jaison's 48 coconuts with 1 dropping at the end was hilarious. Shambo guessing Natalie's 58 exactly?? Wow.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

"If anyone has the hidden immunity idol ... around their neck ... and wants to play it"

LOL


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Nothing better than a hot blonde in a string bikini talking about her love of God.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Nothing better than a hot blonde in a string bikini talking about her love of God.


I can think of one thing: out of her string bikini and screaming "oh God", if you know what I mean


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> and don't forget the "Russell is rich" card...


If Russell makes it to the final, letting that slip might turn out to have been his biggest mistake.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Anubys said:


> not at all...it was the last tribal where he can use it...everyone can safely assume that he would and therefore would not vote for him...so he was in zero danger...
> 
> Russell is one smart cookie...


I thought he has one more chance to use it - next tribal council. Good until the final 4 which would be the next one and they kept saying he could use it until day 36.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

I always thought it was risky to do a final 3. Did they ever say what would happen if it goes to a final 3 and there is a tie in the voting? Do they drop the lowest person and re-vote between the final two right then and there? Do they split the million? Have a fire-off at the live reunion show? lol If Russell or Brett is in the final 3 I don't see a chance of a tie, but if it is a final 3 of Natalie, Jaison, and Mick I see a good chance.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I thought he has one more chance to use it - next tribal council. Good until the final 4 which would be the next one and they kept saying he could use it until day 36.


The tribe said a few times during their discussions at camp that last night was the last time to use it, and Jeff made of point of emphasizing that same fact at tribal council.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Anubys said:


> and don't forget the "Russell is rich" card...


He has SUCH a easy way out of this come the final. 
He comes out and says he is rich and if they vote for him he will split 50% or all of his winnings with the people who voted for him. (Assuming that is allowed) Not like he needs the money. He just wants to win!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> He has SUCH a easy way out of this come the final.
> He comes out and says he is rich and if they vote for him he will split 50% or all of his winnings with the people who voted for him. (Assuming that is allowed) Not like he needs the money. He just wants to win!


not allowed


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Why is it that everyone believes that Brett is an automatic winner if he gets to the final three just because he's galu? Have you watch these games recently. They almost always vote the best player, unless there is some personal grudge. How can ANYONE say that Russell hasn't been the best player? He orchestrated the Galus getting taken out one by one.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> "If anyone has the hidden immunity idol ... around their neck ... and wants to play it"


One of my favorite statements ever in Survivor history.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> He has SUCH a easy way out of this come the final.
> He comes out and says he is rich and if they vote for him he will split 50% or all of his winnings with the people who voted for him. (Assuming that is allowed) Not like he needs the money. He just wants to win!


Yup, like bryhamm said, this is disallowed. I believe if it is discovered that you had any sort of agreement to split the winnings with other players, you forfeit the money. I'm not sure how Tina and Colby got around that in Australia when they agreed the winner would buy the loser a car (or motorcycle, if I remember correctly).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Russell has told so many lies that it will be easy for him to say that his admission of wealth was a lie. The jury isn't going to know what's true and what is a lie when it comes to Russell. 

I think Brett would get a lot of votes, but not sure he'd get enough to win over Russell. I think Eric will hold a grudge against Brett for going with the crowd and voting Eric out and then dissing Eric's high five. Not sure if the others from Brett's tribe will be happy that he made it or mad that he made it and they didn't?

I'm wondering if the reason Brett hasn't received a 'winner's edit' is because all he talks about is Bible verses?

I think this has been the best season in a long time. I've really enjoyed watching. Will be very sorry to see it end on Sunday night.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Well, we witnessed the "Powah of Prayah!" at that challenge, didn't we?

If they vote Russel and Brett off, who gets it? That's a tough call.


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont think its a gimme to Brett if him and Russell both make the finals, but it depends on his speech. We know Russell can sway people. The question is can Brett.

If Brett makes it there, by definition he is a survivor. People have been gunning for him for a couple weeks. Other then that though, he didnt even play enough of the game to be on the show other then the credits.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Why is it that everyone believes that Brett is an automatic winner if he gets to the final three just because he's galu? Have you watch these games recently. They almost always vote the best player, unless there is some personal grudge. How can ANYONE say that Russell hasn't been the best player? He orchestrated the Galus getting taken out one by one.


Sometimes the universe is like that. Sort of like the Patriots going 16 - 0 and then losing in the Superbowl. It ain't right, but it happens.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Why is it that everyone believes that Brett is an automatic winner if he gets to the final three just because he's galu? Have you watch these games recently. They almost always vote the best player, unless there is some personal grudge. How can ANYONE say that Russell hasn't been the best player? He orchestrated the Galus getting taken out one by one.


I would argue that Pavarti over Amanda and Bob over Sugar were not 'best' player votes. Sugar was somewhat crazy, sure, but Bob did almost nothing to get himself to that final 3.

I think the Galus would feel vindicated that one of their own won, beating the odds against those nasty FoaFoas to get to the end. I don't think it would be a contest.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Though I did like Jeff's call for the HII, my favorite moment at tribal--Dave rolling his eyes when Shambo got voted out. I'm guessing Dave won't be thrilled to have Shambo at Ponderosa.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Brett finally speaks, and man is he boring, he even made the smoking hot Natalie boring.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Einselen said:


> I think he may be the best player of the game, even over other greats such as Hatch.


Hatch will always be the greatest simply cause he figured it all out without help. Everyone since then has been following his lead.

Having said that, Russell is the best player of the game using that strategy including Hatch.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Jaison has to realize now that his ONLY chance of winning is to get rid of Russell, and NOW. Jaison could easily go to Brett and Mick and have the votes he needs to get rid of Russell. If Jaison _doesn't_ create a game-changing blindside, then at best he's a coattail rider, and juries tend to hate coattail riders. And no one is going to blame him for blindsiding Russell - everyone (except Shambo, who seems to have a crush on him or something) would be looking to high-five him for it.

Down to a final four of Jaison, Brett, Mick and Natalie, Natalie has very little chance of winning the final immunity (unless the challenge is solely a balance challenge).

In that scenario, Mick is probably the odd man out in the final. Jaison focuses on telling the jury about playing a good, aggressive, honest game and then "killing the rat" the first chance he got. Brett plays on old tribal unity and his challenge winning streak. Brett probably wins in that case, but it's the only chance Jaison has.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Hatch will always be the greatest simply cause he figured it all out without help. Everyone since then has been following his lead.
> 
> Having said that, Russell is the best player of the game using that strategy including Hatch.


But Hatch was also playing with clueless players, Russell did it against players that had knowledge of how things work. That bumps Russell past Hatch in my mind. I'm also willing to bet Russell will pay taxes on any money won.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> I really liked Shambo's goodbye message. She was very level-headed and glad to make it as far as she did. She didn't seem pissed off or anything and felt like she understood why those 4 would stick together. :up:


Shambo left with a lot of class. I will miss her.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> I really liked Shambo's goodbye message. She was very level-headed and glad to make it as far as she did. She didn't seem pissed off or anything and felt like she understood why those 4 would stick together. :up:


I agree with this.

Also, I think it was a dumb move to vote Shambo out. I suspect Russ went along because he didn't want to ruffle Jaison's feathers.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

TIVOSciolist said:


> Shambo left with a lot of class. I will miss her.


I agree she left in a classy manner, but I won't miss her a bit. So embarrassing to watch her inane prattle.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

JFriday said:


> But Hatch was also playing with clueless players, Russell did it against players that had knowledge of how things work. That bumps Russell past Hatch in my mind. I'm also willing to bet Russell will pay taxes on any money won.





IJustLikeTivo said:


> Hatch will always be the greatest simply cause he figured it all out without help. Everyone since then has been following his lead.
> 
> Having said that, Russell is the best player of the game using that strategy including Hatch.


I think you should also be putting Brian Hedick in this discussion. Brian reinvinted the Hatch strategy by having multiple alliances. Everyone of his alliances thought they were going to the final 2 with Brian. Right up until he voted them off.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> I think you should also be putting Brian Hedick in this discussion. Brian reinvinted the Hatch strategy by having multiple alliances. Everyone of his alliances thought they were going to the final 2 with Brian. Right up until he voted them off.


Except no one could pick him out of a line-up.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

JFriday said:


> But Hatch was also playing with clueless players, Russell did it against players that had knowledge of how things work. That bumps Russell past Hatch in my mind. I'm also willing to bet Russell will pay taxes on any money won.


Yes they have the knowledge of how things work, but they also appear to be clueless.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

billypritchard said:


> I would argue that Pavarti over Amanda and Bob over Sugar were not 'best' player votes.


Amber beating Rob was not a "best" player vote either. Seemed like many were just bitter that Rob voted them out. This year may also come down to whether people are bitter that Russell voted them out or if they admire the way he played the game.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Everyone who thought Russell was in alliance with them will be on guard now - or should be.

It's one thing to decide to rally the troops to vote out Shambo, but Russell's stinging criticism of her was classless. I think he lost his "silver tongue" when Shambo approached him and asked for an explanation of what he and Jaison were talking about. Usually Russell breezes through situations like this but this time he seemed very unconvincing.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Is it just me or did Monica gain about 2 cup sizes after getting voted out?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I thought he has one more chance to use it - next tribal council. Good until the final 4 which would be the next one and they kept saying he could use it until day 36.


This tribal council was on Day 36. In the past, they've always gotten to four players on Day 36, but because they started this season with more players, they had the week where nobody went home, and they're having a final three, there are more players left at this stage of the game than ever before.


NatasNJ said:


> He has SUCH a easy way out of this come the final.
> He comes out and says he is rich and if they vote for him he will split 50% or all of his winnings with the people who voted for him. (Assuming that is allowed) Not like he needs the money. He just wants to win!


The two most important rules of Survivor:

1. No conspiring to share the money.
2. No hitting or kicking another player.



TheDewAddict said:


> Yup, like bryhamm said, this is disallowed. I believe if it is discovered that you had any sort of agreement to split the winnings with other players, you forfeit the money. I'm not sure how Tina and Colby got around that in Australia when they agreed the winner would buy the loser a car (or motorcycle, if I remember correctly).


IIRC, Tina couldn't buy him a motorcycle, because of the rule, so when he went on the Rosie O'Donnell show, she presented him with a Harley.


Philosofy said:


> Well, we witnessed the "Powah of Prayah!" at that challenge, didn't we?


I loved that they showed them praying and then losing. That was classic.

Overall, a good show, but fairly boring. I've been waiting all season for them to go to a Samoan village and even that was boring. In addition, don't they usually do the overnight challenge when there are seven players left, so that three go on the challenge, four are left behind, and the four that are left can make an alliance to kick out someone from the other three? That's always a game changer and I missed it this time.

I'm looking forward to Sunday when sparks will fly, since the Foa Foa Four will inevitably be broken up and someone's going to be pissed.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm looking forward to Sunday when sparks will fly, since the Foa Foa Four will inevitably be broken up and someone's going to be pissed.


I find it difficult to imagine any of this final five (except Russell) being pissed at being voted off. Jaison hasn't showed much fire in his belly for weeks, so will he really be 'pissed'? Maybe bummed. Natalie would be just probably say 'shucks, they go me'. Mick has been whining for several shows about how worried he is that Russell will dump him. Hello Mick, you are also playing this game, and could try to do something yourself! I think he would just think shucks as well.

Wait, is there a fifth person?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

AJRitz said:


> Jaison has to realize now that his ONLY chance of winning is to get rid of Russell, and NOW. Jaison could easily go to Brett and Mick and have the votes he needs to get rid of Russell. If Jaison _doesn't_ create a game-changing blindside, then at best he's a coattail rider, and juries tend to hate coattail riders. And no one is going to blame him for blindsiding Russell - everyone (except Shambo, who seems to have a crush on him or something) would be looking to high-five him for it.
> 
> Down to a final four of Jaison, Brett, Mick and Natalie, Natalie has very little chance of winning the final immunity (unless the challenge is solely a balance challenge).
> 
> In that scenario, Mick is probably the odd man out in the final. Jaison focuses on telling the jury about playing a good, aggressive, honest game and then "killing the rat" the first chance he got. Brett plays on old tribal unity and his challenge winning streak. Brett probably wins in that case, but it's the only chance Jaison has.


The thing I'm seeing is that Jaison, Mick and Nat are not seeing the game the way we are. For some reason they are not seeing that Russell will beat them in the finals.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

7thton said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Also, I think it was a dumb move to vote Shambo out. I suspect Russ went along because he didn't want to ruffle Jaison's feathers.


Or maybe Natalie was concerned about Russell/Shambo or Shambo got confirmation that Russell was lying about the Russ-Jaison convo. There must be something not aired, otherwise I can't understand Russell's move. If Russell keeps Shambo, who has a man-crush on him, then he shouldn't care what Jaison thinks once Mick is gone.

Mick-Jaison have already discussed if they should blind-side Russell previously so I fully expect Jaison-Brett-Mick to vote Russell out, especially if Jaison/Brett wins immunity.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

I guess they won't be doing a family reunion / telecon reward this year?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I think it would have been difficult for Russell to convince Jaison and Natalie to betray the Foa Foa Four in favor of Shambo. Had he done that, his head would be on the chopping block just as much as anyone else's. However, by sticking with the alliance, he can convince them that Brett should go next (provided Brett doesn't win immunity). After that, it's all about who wins the final endurance challenge.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> The two most important rules of Survivor:
> 
> 1. No conspiring to share the money.
> 2. No hitting or kicking another player.


Rule one is probably a little flexible. The season where it came down to Rob and Amber they both talked to the camera about when "we" win the money and what "we" will do with it after.

So don't "conspire" to share the money, just be sleeping with each other at the time they announce the winner. 
Or maybe they only mean conspiring with one of the jurors to vote for you, rather than with another contestant to make it to the final two ( now 3 )


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Idearat said:


> Rule one is probably a little flexible. The season where it came down to Rob and Amber they both talked to the camera about when "we" win the money and what "we" will do with it after.
> 
> So don't "conspire" to share the money, just be sleeping with each other at the time they announce the winner.
> Or maybe they only mean conspiring with one of the jurors to vote for you, rather than with another contestant to make it to the final two ( now 3 )


I suppose they can't prevent people from having a legitimate relationship like Rob and Amber and therefore sharing the money. But if they were to get wind of two people sharing the money who didn't have that kind of relationship, they'd forfeit the money.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

JFriday said:


> Brett finally speaks, and man is he boring, he even made the smoking hot Natalie boring annoying.


FYP

ETA: PRAYER WARRIOR!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just viewed the Shambo Ponderosa videos.



Spoiler



Laura and Kelly need to grow up. So they don't like Shambo, fine. Do they really have to act out Mean Girls part 2? What would being civil cost them? Ugh, I hate women like that. High school is over, act like adults. But I did love Eric with his meowing.

Loved even more when Shambo pointed out to Eric that she didn't vote him out and that it was the other members of purple who turned on purple first. I would have loved for Shambo to make the final 3 just so she could have made that speech to the jury.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> In addition, don't they usually do the overnight challenge when there are seven players left, so that three go on the challenge, four are left behind, and the four that are left can make an alliance to kick out someone from the other three? That's always a game changer and I missed it this time.


IIRC when the three went on the reward challenge, they didn't show the remaining four discussing strategy. They all agreed to fore go any planning and created a "reward" for themselves.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Do they usually only have one reward challenge spread across the two-hour finales?


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Just viewed the Shambo Ponderosa videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are a disgrace. Now EVERYONE can see what I have been ranting about for weeks in regards to Laura. I don't think Ponderosa needs to be spoilered. 

Here is what I think:

Maybe the outcasts are all hanging out at "Laurarosa".

I have been saying all along Laura is a BIOTCH.

I really believe we have classic codependent psychology at work in regards to how Kelly is acting towards Shambo at Ponderosa. Laura is living vicariously through Kelly since Laura filled her head with so much crap. Laura now has Kelly to be the bad guy, so Laura doesn't look the part, mean while it is really Laura behind all the nonsense.

Ponderosa really is showing who they are now. Still think they are just playing a game? As I have said time and again, game or not, millions or not, we are seeing these people exactly as who they are. Under duress and any given situations these same people would react the same way. If they all worked together in the same environment we would see the same attitudes, clicks, etc.

Kelly is beautiful woman who sure looks ugly with her attitude and exclusivity. :down:
Kelly, get the f away from Laura. The tude doesn't fit you at all. :down:

Shambo, for all the issues and flaws she has, showed a lot of character last night upon exiting and in her interviews. :up:


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

it's all Laura...what a (hot) *****...poor Kelly is just following her lead because she has a weak personality and is very young...

Kellie is totally hot...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just when I think Laura is the worst at Ponderosa, in an interview (Usually done by Dalton, but he's on vacation) Shambo tells



Spoiler



how Laura gave up her bungalow at Ponderosa so Shambo didn't have to sleep in a tent. I want to hate Laura, don't tell stories of her doing something nice! OTOH, why didn't they have enough bungalows for each jury member?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

JFriday said:


> But Hatch was also playing with clueless players, Russell did it against players that had knowledge of how things work. That bumps Russell past Hatch in my mind. I'm also willing to bet Russell will pay taxes on any money won.


knowing how you can play and doing <>. In hatch's year they all had the same chance but he figured out how to game it with no help. I would say that he's why the show was a hit. It could have been boring and mechanical but he made it interesting.

I do agree that russell will pay his taxes.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Vote for the player of the season on cbs.com. You do have to register. You get 10 votes per registered user. I gave all 10 of my votes to Evil Russell!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Just when I think Laura is the worst at Ponderosa, in an interview (Usually done by Dalton, but he's on vacation) Shambo tells
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there are two beds in each bungalow, as some people were rooming together.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kablemodem said:


> I think there are two beds in each bungalow, as some people were rooming together.





Spoiler



Laura was sleeping in Kelly's bungalow, but she kept all of her stuff in her own bungalow. I remember being amazed at how much stuff Laura brought when she was unpacking.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't know why so many dislike Shambo. I like her. And at Ponderosa right now she's the only female I would want to spend any time with.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Just viewed the Shambo Ponderosa videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+4 million. They're the typical useless girls we all knew in Jr High. Mentally, they never left. Shambo beat their butts and they're acting childishly to try and "punish" her. Grow the f up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Here's an interview EW did with Shambo. She's amazingly positive about everyone and the entire experience.

http://popwatch.ew.com/2009/12/18/s...gadget-todayslatest-'Survivor':+Shambo+speaks!


----------

